# Hello



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

Some may know me from other forums.

But for the ones that do not - My name is Dan, Im 26 and I have been bodybuilding for about 7 months now.

I used to train for strongman in the past but I decided to give the old small pants and oil a go.

Before that I did some martial arts stuff for about 4 years, then previous to that I did weights in my back garden/room for 4 years.

I hope to compete in some bodybuilding shows in Germany in 2009.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome Wogi.

Will you be putting your Budgie Smuggling Log over here too?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow I didnt realise that I could do that with just one post. :clap2:

You are TH&S yes from UKI?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Wow I didnt realise that I could do that with just one post. :clap2:
> 
> You are TH&S yes from UKI?


Indeed I am :becky: Yup feel free to fire up a log.

Why is your screen name Wogihao by the way Wogi...? Kept meaning to ask you...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea I guess I could put my log here if you think people find it intresting.

The name comes from my misguided youth playing online games. It was a auto generated name on a game I used to play with some work collegues. So it was just a matter of time before everyone started calling me it.

I did consider Big Dice but then thats alittle to hood for my tastes. :tongue1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol 'Big Dice' ...?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Lol 'Big Dice' ...?


:jaw:You have not seen the Ghetto workout tape?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> :jaw:You have not seen the Ghetto workout tape?


No I must have missed that one. Unless it was those two guys doing chins in the park? In which case I had the sound off :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> No I must have missed that one. Unless it was those two guys doing chins in the park? In which case I had the sound off :becky:


Yes thats the one. Turn the sound on your missing all the fun.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Yes thats the one. Turn the sound on your missing all the fun.


Whats the link again...?:becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Whats the link again...?:becky:


Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 1/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 2/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 3/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome.

How come you gave up the strongman?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Welcome.
> 
> How come you gave up the strongman?


Because I was crap lol - everyone was saying I should give the bodybuilding a go because i could gain mass fairly easy.

Im also only 5ft 8" so im not exactly cut out for it. But its so much fun, deffo after I finish with the bodybuilding I will do it again.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Welcome Wogi, you look to have some serious muscle there dude. Now budgie smuggling?....do tell!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to this furom wogi. Please start a journal here. We would love to see your progress as you prepare for competition. One of the things I like about this site is your ability to have a photo album. Please share so you can benefit from peoples visual insight into your strenghths and weaknesses. There is alot less bickering here. You will get great help from knowledgable people without being sidetracked by political debates.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol i dont know about the bird smugling haha.

Ah well if your intrested in seeing my log then I got no problem with putting it here as well. Will be intresting to get some diffrent points of view as well.

Cheers guys.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Mate you look massive - looking forward to seeing your log.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 1/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 2/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos
> 
> Video Bodybuilding - Thug Workout-Fitness 3/3 - bodybuilding, thug, workout, fitness - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


Thats fairly impressive!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BigAndyJ said:


> Mate you look massive - looking forward to seeing your log.


Thank you - but you are too kind. Hopefully you enjoy what I can do in the comming year.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Thats fairly impressive!!


Yes lots of people say its crap but I think the pullup/chin variations alone make it worth watching. I do them in the gym and it makes it so much harder haha but doing the shoulder to hand pullup is a great feeling when you can do it. Everyone just stares when you manage it.


----------



## silent assassin (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome from newbie to newbie.


----------



## Pompey Tim (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Wogi, recognise you from UKM, welcome.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

welcome to the board Wogi!


----------

